# Import 1Dx worth the risk?



## FTb-n (Mar 29, 2015)

I'm finding the recent 1Dx price drops to be very tempting, especially on imports from places like GetItDigital. CanonPriceWatch currently shows a low price of $4500 for apparent import models and the best authorized dealer price (via the CPW Street Price) is $5400. Is it worth the $900 to stay with an authorized dealer?

http://www.canonpricewatch.com/product/03792/Canon-EOS-1D-X-price.html

I understand that during the first year, warranty would be through the dealer and not Canon. Based on past experience, I tend to think it's a safe bet that I won't need either. What about after the warranty period? Is there any truth that Canon USA won't service it at all?

Is there anything different with the import model versus the USA model? What about included items like the charger? Do imports come with the same charger?

Anyone have experience buying import 1Dx's from GetItDigital?

For what it's worth, I have seriously considered the 7D2. But, I shoot a lot of sports in poorly lit gyms and ice arenas -- including figure skating ice shows. I live between ISO 3200 and 6400. I'm currently using a 5D3 and love the high ISO performance. I have also had very good results as a sports body. But, there are limits with FPS, buffer, and focus tracking that I occasionally challenge. While the 7D2 is tempting, the extra benefit of the high ISO noise performance with the 1Dx and the extra 2 FPS could make a big difference in upping the bar for me with action shots.


----------



## privatebydesign (Mar 29, 2015)

FTb-n said:


> Is there any truth that Canon USA won't service it at all?



Absolutely none. My experience of 'foreign' cameras and Canon USA is they are happy to work on anything just so long as they imported that same model originally, and this proviso is only because each item has it's own spare parts inventory, workshop manuals, testing equipment, and the associated training for the techs. Things like the EOS-M2 and M3 are not able to be serviced by Canon USA because they never imported them, but 1DX's from anywhere are serviced because they imported 1DX's and have all the parts, equipment, and training to repair them.



FTb-n said:


> Is there anything different with the import model versus the USA model? What about included items like the charger? Do imports come with the same charger?



No, the cameras are identical. Though some regions will start up with a different language on the menu.

The LC-E4N, the charger, is universal, you plug a standard cable into it and the lead varies by region. But that is just a $2 cable from anywhere, like the one pictured below. The smaller cameras often do come with a different charger (but not the 1DX), and foreign ones are much better because they don't plug direct into the wall, they use a cable too so you can actually fit more than one into a twin socket!


----------



## Deleted member 91053 (Mar 29, 2015)

My 1DX was a Grey import. It came with a UK lead (handy as I live in the UK) and manual. There was one issue, namely I had to refer to the manual to change the language on the camera, sorry my Chinese (Mandarin?) is rubbish! I bought mine in November 2013 at a saving of 1200 GBP ($1800) - no problems + no concerns.

I note that you are considering the 7D2. Whilst the 7D2 is a great camera, and much cheaper, I feel that you would be disappointed for your uses. Additionally, if you get a 1DX, your 5D3 will be up for sale unless you really need a second body. 

There is a little "Loss of Reach" compared to the 7D2 (but it is less than the crop factor would suggest) and the 1DX is rather heavy. Aside from this the 1DX significantly outperforms the other 2 in all respects. AF is faster, locks quicker, tracks better etc etc. 

ISO performance is far better than the 7D2 and still significantly better than the 5D3, personally I can't be bothered to faff about with NR at ISO 12800 though a little NR at 1600 helps. 

Frame rate/buffer. My 1DX is set to 10fps (High) and 6fps (low). With a Lexar 1000x CF card I get 50+ RAW files before the camera slows, in other words double what my 1D4 could do at 9fps. This could be handy for sports.

Of all the Pro/Semi Pro Canon and Nikon cameras the 1DX is a significantly better package than anything else on the market in my experience.

I certainly have no issues with buying imports, I only wish my local camera shop could buy them too.


----------



## WillT (Mar 30, 2015)

From my limited understanding if you can pick it up from a European authorized dealer you should end up with a longer warranty and a much cheaper price due to no VAT tax.


----------



## martti (Mar 31, 2015)

Some grey import companies have warranty policies up to 3 years. It costs extra of course and they make money on them but that's the nature of insurance business. They calculate the risk and take advantage of you.


----------



## FTb-n (Mar 31, 2015)

Does anyone have experience with GetItDigital? Particularly with buying a 1Dx through them?


----------



## Plinian (Mar 31, 2015)

FTb-n said:


> Does anyone have experience with GetItDigital? Particularly with buying a 1Dx through them?



I picked up a 1dx from GetItDigital a little over a year ago and couldn't be happier. Indistinguishable from a US model except that, as others have said, the initial menu on startup was in Japanese (and easy to change). After I placed the order online, they called and tried to sell an extended warranty, but I declined. Also, even though GetItDigital may have a policy for a "dealer-provided 1 year warranty", that is in addition to rather than instead of anything that Canon might provide. Officially, Canon USA says they reserve the right to not service or honor warranties on grey market items, but I've never heard of that happening. (My 1dx and a handful of grey market lenses have been to CPS for routine "canon maintenance service"--used to be called "clean and check"--and no question was ever raised or asked about grey market). Registering the new camera online with CPS and seeing the serial number accepted may provide some additional sense of reassurance.


----------



## tphillips63 (Mar 31, 2015)

Get digital has been selling them for months and I've note seen any complaints.
I was going to get mine from them but found a guy that was selling his with batteries and L bracket for a great price so I bought it instead.
I sold my 5D Mk III at the same time and have not regretted it.


----------



## mackguyver (Mar 31, 2015)

I bought a Canadian import and after a little over a year, all is well. It came with a Canadian (NOT North American like all other bodies) warranty card. I sent it in for repair last week, literally on day 365 of the warranty and though the repair was not covered (corrosion ), all of the paperwork referred to the repair as "In-Warranty".


----------



## FTb-n (Mar 31, 2015)

It's been ordered. Thanks for the feedback!!


----------



## mackguyver (Mar 31, 2015)

FTb-n said:


> It's been ordered. Thanks for the feedback!!


Congrats! If it's your first 1D series body (as it was for me), you'll love it!


----------



## FTb-n (Mar 31, 2015)

mackguyver said:


> FTb-n said:
> 
> 
> > It's been ordered. Thanks for the feedback!!
> ...


It is my first 1D -- and it's going to be a long week waiting for it to arrive!


----------



## FTb-n (Apr 1, 2015)

ElBerryKM13 said:


> I ordered my first FF (mark iii) from them on the 26th and they haven't shipped anything yet. They are slow as molasses to process orders.


I just got the "SHIPPED" email followed by a phone call. They defined the difference between import at $4500 and may have non-Edison power cord, a USA model without warranty card for $5100, and a full USA model with warranty card for $5999. This was a polite "soft" up-sell effort.

I hope your 5D3 is on it's way soon.


----------



## mackguyver (Apr 1, 2015)

FTb-n said:


> a USA model without warranty card for $5100


??? That sounds sketchy.


----------



## FTb-n (Apr 1, 2015)

mackguyver said:


> FTb-n said:
> 
> 
> > a USA model without warranty card for $5100
> ...


I thought it was a bit odd, too.


----------



## privatebydesign (Apr 1, 2015)

FTb-n said:


> mackguyver said:
> 
> 
> > FTb-n said:
> ...



The actual warranty card is pretty superfluous now. I have never had Canon ask to see one even in the old pre computer days.

If somebody was trying to sell a USA model with no card I believe all you need to do is contact Canon with the serial number and they will verify if it is one of 'theirs' or not.


----------



## Marsu42 (Apr 2, 2015)

mackguyver said:


> and though the repair was not covered (corrosion )



How did you manage that with a 1dx - word is the things actually have good sealing, or did you submerge it?


----------



## FTb-n (Apr 2, 2015)

privatebydesign said:


> The actual warranty card is pretty superfluous now. I have never had Canon ask to see one even in the old pre computer days.
> 
> If somebody was trying to sell a USA model with no card I believe all you need to do is contact Canon with the serial number and they will verify if it is one of 'theirs' or not.


They did say that the models without cards could still be registered with Canon online. The models with cards were subject to Canon's minimum pricing rules.


----------



## privatebydesign (Apr 2, 2015)

FTb-n said:


> privatebydesign said:
> 
> 
> > The actual warranty card is pretty superfluous now. I have never had Canon ask to see one even in the old pre computer days.
> ...



You can register anything with Canon, grey, USA, anything, but they will generally limit their free warranty work to USA only cameras with or without warranty card. Having said that Canon are still amongst the best for honouring warranties and there are many instances of Canon USA fixing stuff for free when they have had no legal obligation to do so.


----------



## mackguyver (Apr 2, 2015)

Marsu42 said:


> mackguyver said:
> 
> 
> > and though the repair was not covered (corrosion )
> ...


Submerge, well, sort of - I was shooting on the beach and waves crashed over the camera many times. When I returned to the hotel, I carefully cleaned the camera with fresh water and dried it, but apparently I missed some tiny spot in the hot shoe and three months later, there was enough corrosion to cause the flash not to communicate with the camera... Other than that, it and the L-lenses handled the wind, waves, and sand with no problems!


----------



## FTb-n (Apr 6, 2015)

The 1Dx arrived today. It came with an English manual and a US power cord. But, I had to change the menu's from Japanese (I think) to English. For what it's worth, I had no problem registering it with Canon USA.


----------



## mackguyver (Apr 7, 2015)

FTb-n said:


> The 1Dx arrived today. It came with an English manual and a US power cord. But, I had to change the menu's from Japanese (I think) to English. For what it's worth, I had no problem registering it with Canon USA.


Congrats and welcome the 1D X club 8)


----------

